# 2WW and AF pains



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Not sure if I'm looking for answers or just to ramble really......

Am on CD29 today (due to test Saturday) and getting quite bad AF belly pains and bach ache today.  Also had (tmi alert!) quite darkish CM - what's that all about ?

Would be very early for me to get my period - even Saturday at 31 days would be early for me.

Feeling like it's all over and feeling very  

Nix.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hang on in there Nix, have you seen the voting room? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.msg1313877#new



AF and pregnancy symptoms are very similar, so stay positive x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for replying Flowerpot - been looking at that thread this morning and it did give me a little bit of hope  

Am getting (sorry for TMI !) darkish/slightly pinkish discharge now and that's worrying me even more than the pains coming and going      I just wish I knew what was going on !!

Nix


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

it could be a good sign hun, ie implantation. especially as its come before your AF is due


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I really wish that I could believe that it is good news, but doubt it - the pains have eased off now, but the (tmi !) is more and blood stained now  

Don't know why I'm so upset really, I never felt very positive about it anyway, but to not even get to test day has hit me quite hard.

Sorry for being so negative - there are SO many ladies on here who have it much worse than me, but 6 years of negatives just seem to have hit me today.  I need to dust myself off and look to the next cycle I guess.

Just want to go home now and not have to sit at my desk pretending all is fine.

Thanks hun  

Nix.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nix 
If it is AF and I hope it isn't, sending you a big hug.  Every AF is hard I know just how you feel but some how we do dust ourselves off and carry on and I know you will do 
xxxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Nix hang on in there hun, bleeding/ spotting/ funny discharge is very common in the 2ww and also in pregnancy.

Stay positive  

Bev xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Bev,

The discharge or whatever it is is now red - think it's all over.

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

sending you a much needed hug hun x 
Cat x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the hug Cat - you're right - it was VERY needed  

Nix.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi nix,

Sorry to hear your news.

   

lots of      for next month. Your body will be used to the medication now so fingers crossed hun

Big Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Nikki,

Thanks for hugs hun  

It's not normally like me to feel so sorry for myself so a bit    now, but just having FF to pour everything out to and getting so much support from all you girls helps so much !!

Feeling MUCH better today - it's CD2 and I'm back on the crazy pills      Am looking into acupuncture and gonna try my hardest to be really positive this month   

How you doing hun ?

Nix


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey nix,

Why does it have to drain us so much emotionally? Sometimes its so hard to stay positive but i find taking my mind off things helps a lot. Ive been off work all week with my back and i know if it wasnt for my cross stiching id have sent myself loopy by now with all the thinking and the analizing.

I feel useless on this clomid as i dont even know if its working. Ive decieded when i go back in june im going to ask for another 2 cycles and ask to be monitered on them.

Do you have any nice plans for the weekend? Im going to my mums for a bbq on sun evening and its my friends b'day on monday so will probley go and have a few drinks (coke for me)  

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Nikki,

I totally know what you mean about emotionally draining - I just felt completely drained yesterday.  Glad to say that feel back to my normal self today................until the crazy pills kick in   

Me and DH are going out for dinner tonight and I'm gonna have a few drinks and let my hair down, got a BBQ to go to tomorrow and then monday we're off to my mums for dinner.  Am really looking forward to having the first weekend in ages where I'm not obsessing about ttc.  

Have a good one hun,

Nix


----------

